# Dance Party!!!



## mishele

Hey Mr. DJ can you get the music started!!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

going way back


----------



## mishele

Around the same time...


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear




----------



## mishele

snowbear...they definitely don't lie!


----------



## mishele




----------



## sm4him

Boo...I'm too tired to dance tonight...about to head to bed, actually. I think I sunburned my eyeballs at the beach...  No joke--now they get so dry and irritated I can't hold them open by the end of the day. 
Just as well, I've never even HEARD of most of what ya'll have posted so far...okay, I've never heard of ANY of it except the first one. 

Ya'll dance without me--I'll just finish this wine, put a few eyedrops in and trundle off to bed.

EDIT: I just googled Culture Beat, since runnah said it went "way back." 1993? THAT's what we call "way back" now??? Good grief, I feel OOOLLLLDDD. :lmao:

Nighty-night, all. ldman:


----------



## runnah

mish and i are having a 90s throwback throwdown


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

I had this on cassette...shame shame shame


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

^^^You should be ashamed!!!
I had this on cassette.          Do I really mean that much to you? Girl, you know it's true!


----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> snowbear...they definitely don't lie!


Months ago . . .
My lovely wife: "You're watching that video again?"
Me: "uh-huh."
My lovely wife: "She'd hurt you."
Me: "Hurt?  She'd kill me, but I can think of many worse ways to go."


----------



## snowbear

One of the first 5 things I downloaded from iTunes (full version of the song) -- for my son - really.


----------



## runnah

boom


----------



## runnah

still epic


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

haha almost posted Corona


----------



## mishele

God, I listened to this CD just about everyday for like a year....lol


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Boo...I'm too tired to dance tonight...about to head to bed, actually. I think I sunburned my eyeballs at the beach...  No joke--now they get so dry and irritated I can't hold them open by the end of the day.


Hope you're feeling better in the AM.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

getting to the deep cuts here


----------



## snowbear




----------



## mishele

runnah do you know this one?! lol


----------



## runnah

this reminds me of college, drinking keg beer and grinding up chicks at college parties.


----------



## esselle




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah do you know this one?! lol




haha no


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

I would actually go to this club if this was the play list.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## mishele

I would too!! Now we know what our calling in life is!! To start a late 80's early 90's dance club....lol We'll make millions!


----------



## mishele

How did we miss Reel 2 Real?!!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> I would too!! Now we know what our calling in life is!! To start a late 80's early 90's dance club....lol We'll make millions!



Parachute pants get in free


----------



## esselle

horizontal dancing :}


----------



## mishele

If you pin your jeans half off!!


----------



## mishele

esselle said:


> horizontal dancing :}



Your body is my party!!


----------



## snowbear

OK, you wonderful people, I'm gonna turn on the way-back machine and slow it down.  One last time before I call it quits (need to hit the gym in the morning.)  This one goes out to my lovely wife!


----------



## esselle

mishele said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> 
> horizontal dancing :}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your body is my party!!
Click to expand...


hehe :}

is it wrong if i say...ditto?


----------



## mishele

For you snowbear!! Sweet dreams!!


----------



## esselle

for the rocker that exists in us all....

the lead guitarist...mmmm


----------



## mishele

A little head bangin!!!


----------



## esselle

^^^ now you're talkin, mishele.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Derrel

WOW-some absolutely fantastic stuff tonight peeps



!!! I got here late. Here's one of my all-time favorites. (Prologue ends at 00:39).


----------



## esselle

changing gears just a bit...this is an old song, and seal 'remade' it...it really is moving. he did a brilliant job, if you ask me. 
enjoy!


----------



## mishele

Just saw this guy in concert.....lol


----------



## mishele

Derrel!! It's about time you got here!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## esselle

we have such eclectic tastes


----------



## mishele




----------



## Derrel

Melanie Fiona- Give It To Me Right


----------



## esselle




----------



## esselle




----------



## Digibill




----------



## esselle




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## esselle




----------



## mishele




----------



## esselle

mishele said:


>



that's fun...i like the 'trance dance' genre. 
too bad it's sunday...this type of song makes me ache for friday, again. lol


----------



## mishele

Hell ya!! I'm drinking so it feels like Friday!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## esselle

mishele said:


> Hell ya!! I'm drinking so it feels like Friday!!



hehe...mmm...
u got the right idea.

:}

i've liked these guys for a while.


----------



## mishele




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## esselle




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

YUM!!!


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


>


Thank you! :hug::


----------



## snowbear

Kinda-sorta -- there's dancing in it.


----------



## mishele

^^^^I give you Shakira and you reward me w/ that?!!


----------



## snowbear

Sorry - I was posting that, anyway - my lovely wife just returned from the store with - you guessed it - limes and coconut.  Then when I saw Shakira, I lost all my senses.

I will look for something special, just for you!   And it won't be the "Hudson Riverdance" again.


----------



## snowbear

OK - is Country music OK?


----------



## mishele

Damn!!! They didn't take off their pants!! Hehe You're forgiven Snowbear!! :hug::


----------



## mishele

You guys can thank me w/ "Likes"!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## Josh66

I think I will have to refrain from posting videos in these threads, because I always post the same sort of videos, and I seem to be the only one who likes them...


----------



## mishele

Josh, watch my Call On Me video...hehe I'm mesmerized by that chicks a$$...lol


----------



## Josh66

One example that I have probably posted before, and probably only I like, lol:


----------



## Josh66

Not sure I'd call it "dancing", but here's another favorite:


----------



## mishele

Did you watch the video?


----------



## Josh66

mishele said:


> Did you watch the video?



About to...  After I get my Ministry fix, lol.


----------



## Josh66

Here's one for you, Mish:


----------



## mishele




----------



## Josh66

That's a good one.

Are these supposed to be "dance" songs, or just cool songs?


----------



## mishele

Whatever you would like to post...it's all good.


----------



## Josh66

How 'bout a creepy one?





I saw these guys in Philly (at the Trocadero - coolest venue ever).  They're pretty crazy...


----------



## mishele




----------



## Josh66

Well, if you're going to post G 'n' R...


----------



## mishele




----------



## Josh66




----------



## mishele




----------



## Josh66

Definitely Not Safe For Work - but hilarious.







Their infamous "I'm a little teapot" seems to have been removed from the internet.  A shame.  It was something to behold, lol.


----------



## mishele

Night, night!


----------



## snowbear

Good morning!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear




----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear

View attachment 49492  <---  I keep clickin but it's not workin!


----------



## mishele

Dang it!! Too many people clicking at the same time. hehe


----------



## snowbear

I reckon so.

Good night - gotta go make maps in the AM.


----------



## mishele




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow

Slow Dance.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## mishele

THIS IS A MUST WATCH...hehe


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## Rick Waldroup

The Greatest Band......Ever


----------



## Rick Waldroup

The 2nd Greatest Band Ever - Los Straitjackets


----------



## jwbryson1




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Going deep


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## runnah

*SO INCREDIBLY NOT WORKSAFE DON"T EVEN THINK ABOUT WORK WHILE LISTENING TO THIS.*


----------



## mishele

Love this band!! They put on one awesome concert!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Love this band!! They put on one awesome concert!!



What?!

I've seen them like 5 times! all time favorite band!


----------



## mishele

Ha!! Most people don't even know who Clutch is...lol


----------



## runnah

One of my favs


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Rocker chick!!


----------



## runnah

Very hot but meh band.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Just found these guys and gal. Singer sound just like Cinder Block.


----------



## runnah

I was in love with this woman.


----------



## ffarl

Man, It got weird there for a bit.  This should bring us back around:


----------



## mishele

^^^LOL Great, now I have that in my head!! Thanks! :er:


----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


> ^^^LOL Great, now I have that in my head!! Thanks! :er:



  And your day will be better for it!  You're welcome.  :er:


----------



## mishele




----------



## snerd

Good lord, you all must be some young'uns in here. Only thing I ever danced to (it was more like head-banging) was this..............


----------



## mishele

lol Here maybe this is more your speed...


----------



## ffarl

[video=metacafe;8305118/prince_raspberry_beret/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/8305118/prince_raspberry_beret/[/video]

   It's a Prince kind of morning!


----------



## runnah




----------



## PixelRabbit

Holy flashback over coffee this morning batman!

I need a Walkman and a Prince tape!


----------



## runnah

Mish will like this one cause of the doodz.


----------



## runnah

A little older


----------



## PixelRabbit

If that's a little older I'm starting to feel a little older lol I'm back with Ffarl and Prince looking for a pencil lol


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Rabbit this one is more your speed.


----------



## PixelRabbit

mishele said:


> Love this band!! They put on one awesome concert!!
> Video Link: http://youtu.be/Ia0HUBWdDkU



New to me and love!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

runnah said:


> Rabbit this one is more your speed.
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luJJBeCFeM0



Content not available on mobile  have to check it out after coffee time


----------



## mishele

Rabbit...Clutch is the sh*t!! 
runnah...that was a little much for this early but the guys were yummy...THANKS. :mrgreen:
ffarl, you say Prince and this is what I think about!! lol Thanks for the laugh this morning!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah...that was a little much for this early but the guys were yummy...THANKS. :mrgreen:



Hey it's wake up music.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

90's "punk"


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

You got it...


----------



## runnah

Mish, you corporate sellout.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Is this better? Don't think you're so cool playing songs no one knows...lol


----------



## jwbryson1

Green Day and Offspring are NOT punk.  They are wannabee's...

This is punk!


----------



## mishele

Bahhh!! lol What do you know!


----------



## jwbryson1

FIFH!  (Fearless Iranians From Hell)


----------



## jwbryson1

mishele said:


> Bahhh!! lol What do you know!




Honey, I was weaned on punk rock.....you should have seen me back in the day.  I'm old school.  :mrgreen:


----------



## jwbryson1




----------



## jwbryson1




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Turning into a punk thread. Nice to see I am not the only one.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Get out of my thread w/ this punk sh*t!! hehe


----------



## runnah

Wouldn't be a punk thread without Black Flag


----------



## runnah

last and probably the best...


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Get out of my thread w/ this punk sh*t!! hehe




It's called expanding horizons!


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Fine! More dance music... :meh:


----------



## jwbryson1

AHHHHHH!!!!  Runnah beat me to Minor Threat!  Dammit!  :mrgreen:


I will see your Black Flag and Minor Threat and raise you one Even Worse!


----------



## jwbryson1

False Prophets!


----------



## jwbryson1

Germs!


----------



## jwbryson1

Aaaaaaannndd.....FEAR....that is all for now...


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Rick Waldroup




----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

Someone's feeling a bit angry this morning!


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Someone's feeling a bit angry this morning!



Its about time you get to work!! Slacker!!


----------



## ffarl

This is work!


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> This is work!



 Just because you're in Detroit doesn't mean you don't have to work!!


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you're in Detroit doesn't mean you don't have to work!!
Click to expand...


   I've been working hard!  On fishing, kayaking, running, motobike riding, etc...  It's tough up here.


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> I've been working hard!  On fishing, kayaking, running, motobike riding, etc...  It's tough up here.



Kayaking?!! So jealous!! Funny story to tell ya about my kayaking trip...Hehe pm coming.


----------



## mishele

Good morning!!


----------



## ffarl

Mishele, your new avatar gives me the shakes!  AAahhh!


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Mishele, your new avatar gives me the shakes!  AAahhh!


That's Pennywise from the Stephen King's IT. Enjoy...


----------



## ffarl

I know EXACTLY who it is.  That's the problem!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> I know EXACTLY who it is.  That's the problem!!


You're up to 91 posts!! I'm really impressed!


----------



## PixelRabbit

ffarl said:


> Mishele, your new avatar gives me the shakes!  AAahhh!



This x100! I love Stephen King but Pennywise wrecked me for clowns, *shudder*


----------



## runnah

PixelRabbit said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mishele, your new avatar gives me the shakes!  AAahhh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This x100! I love Stephen King but Pennywise wrecked me for clowns, *shudder*
Click to expand...


----------



## PixelRabbit

*typing o e handed with eyes covered*

Runnah, I got the reply email and see links.... Not looking!!!!


----------



## mishele

LOL I was going to wait till Halloween to put Penny up but I just couldn't wait. My avatar freaks me the hell out...lol That clown is the reason for many sleepless nights as a kid!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl




----------



## mishele

Hell yeah!


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## kundalini

It look like No Doubt has been a No Show in this thread.


----------



## kundalini

.... and then there is FZ....


----------



## mishele




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Josh66

Not really "dance", but whatever...


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini

Last one for tonight....


----------



## mishele




----------



## minicoop1985

See if I get the code right on the first try...

Nope. Try number 2?

Nope. Third time's the charm.

Aaaand no. FOURTH time and I think i got it.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

mishele said:


>



We are no longer friends.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

I see your POD and raise you Amon Amarth.


----------



## mishele

LOL Promise?!!


----------



## runnah

First rule of metal is that you shouldn't be able to pronounce the band name.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Let bring it down a notch.


----------



## ffarl

Such angry music Mishele.  Can we get some James Taylor up in here?


----------



## Tiller

ffarl said:


> Such angry music Mishele.  Can we get some James Taylor up in here?



Yeah! I was listening to a James Taylor record this morning


----------



## ffarl




----------



## ffarl

Side note: My posting of this video should not in any way be considered an endorsement for the use of heroin, which he is quite clearly under the influence of in this video.


----------



## kundalini

Me neither......


----------



## runnah

Me three.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Such a good album...


----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


>


Ahhh,  that's more like it!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


>


----------



## mishele

LOL The angry music gets me fired up for my day! 





Got to love me some Nina. =)


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Feelin country today...


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Some happy music for ffarl this morning. =)


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Guilty pleasures...


----------



## runnah

My favorite Lady Gaga song.


----------



## mishele

Favorite South Park song...


----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

How did I miss my happy music yesterday?   My iPod hit me with this on my morning commute.  classic.


----------



## minicoop1985




----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcbMW2-Goog
> 
> How did I miss my happy music yesterday?   My iPod hit me with this on my morning commute.  classic.



Seriously!! I had happy music day just for you...hehe


----------



## mishele

Don't hate!! lol


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Ahh...


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcbMW2-Goog
> 
> How did I miss my happy music yesterday?   My iPod hit me with this on my morning commute.  classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously!! I had happy music day just for you...hehe
Click to expand...


   Yea, I guess I'm running a day behind pretty regularly these last couple of weeks.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Shhhh you all are loud this morning! That's the second time a notification scared away a bird I'm trying to shoot!


----------



## runnah

Probably my favorite rap song


----------



## runnah

PixelRabbit said:


> Shhhh you all are loud this morning! That's the second time a notification scared away a bird I'm trying to shoot!


----------



## runnah

PixelRabbit said:


> Shhhh you all are loud this morning! That's the second time a notification scared away a bird I'm trying to shoot!


----------



## Braineack




----------



## PixelRabbit

** tries to give you the stink eye but is distracted by a bird**


----------



## pixmedic

PixelRabbit said:


> ** tries to give you the stink eye but is distracted by a bird**



your mooning him?


----------



## ffarl

Just found these guys this week.  I am having a blast getting into their stuff.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl




----------



## ffarl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jofNR_WkoCE#t=140


----------



## mishele

^^^ OMG LOL I so needed that!!


----------



## ffarl

Glad to be of service.


----------



## mishele

Keep em coming!! You gotta have a ton of these bookmarked!


----------



## ffarl

I do, but I've been watching the video that your avatar came from for about a day now.  Starting to cramp up...


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack

combo breaker.  bring the funky beats back!


----------



## runnah

What a great pairing!


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> combo breaker.  bring the funky beats back!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## pixmedic

super combo!


----------



## mishele

lol


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> lol




That song makes me want to overdose on questionably obtained prescriptions or marry a one legged chick, take your pick.


----------



## mishele

I just slit my wrists!! Worst song ever made nominee!!


----------



## pixmedic

worst song ever?


----------



## ffarl




----------



## mishele

^^^about time you got to work.


----------



## ffarl

Haha!  I'm at it early 4 days this week, cuz after Thursday, it's ACL Time!

2013 Lineup | Oct. 4-6 & 11-13, 2013 | Zilker Park, Austin, Texas


----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


> lol



  "The girl is mine" was WAY better!


----------



## Braineack

mishele said:


> I just slit my wrists!! Worst song ever made nominee!!



what?! The 2:17 mark is probably one of the best vocals MJ ever recorded.

I also much enjoy the 1:47 mark of this song:






such an underated album...


----------



## mishele

^^^^I may have to ban you based on your comments above. Lol


----------



## runnah

Michael Jackson is probably one of the most overrated "musicians" ever.


----------



## Braineack

haters!


----------



## Tiller

I've got the Thriller LP and I enjoy a few songs but overall I don't enjoy MJ.

In other words, I'm glad I bought it, but only because it was $1


----------



## snerd




----------



## snerd




----------



## snerd




----------



## snerd




----------



## snerd




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

Going to see these folks tomorrow!


----------



## mishele

Well, yeehaw!! Drink a Miller High Life for me!! Lol


----------



## Derrel

Not sure if this has been posted...probably has...but it's so doggone catchy, I've gotta link to it again!


----------



## mishele

My anthem.


----------



## snerd

Did someone say yee haw?!


----------



## gloriamint

This is my favorite man!!!!!!  Just love this.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Mmmmm


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## snerd




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

I lul'd


----------



## mishele

Good morning!!  LOL


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Good morning!!  LOL



This is what I listen to in the morning while chopping wood and power lifting small hatchbacks.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

I love these get-ups.


----------



## runnah




----------



## EIngerson




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

C'mon everybody! Get out on the dance floor, lets give it up for the bride and groom!


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

I have more B-52 listening time than i care to admit.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## snerd




----------



## snerd




----------



## snerd




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Video is funny!! Give it a chance!


----------



## runnah

Best video I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Now, that video was cool.


----------



## mishele

Hehe Im glad you liked it! I literally lol when she started freaking in the office.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Hehe Im glad you liked it! I literally lol when she started freaking in the office.



I liked giving the kid the middle finger.


----------



## mishele

Yes!! That part was awesome.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Yes!! That part was awesome.



Insulting children is always good for a laugh.

I did think "hey this is just like Mish's life" during the dream sequence.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! That part was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting children is always good for a laugh.
> 
> I did think "hey this is just like Mish's life" during the dream sequence.
Click to expand...


Ahh yes, the good old days!!


----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## mishele

K, where you been?!


----------



## mishele

She is so freakin hot!! I can't stand it! I could watch her ass for hours!!


----------



## mishele

runnah!! This is my new song!!


----------



## ffarl




----------



## snerd




----------



## mishele

Somehow I just watched that video at work!! LOL Thank you!!



ffarl said:


>


----------



## ffarl

Every time I go back to that video it nearly makes me pee my pants.  All his stuff is great, but this is the best.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah!! This is my new song!!



Lol I have those same shorts.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

anyone got some moves from 1990?


----------



## mishele

You asked for 90's love...


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

LOL Where the hell do you find this ****!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> LOL Where the hell do you find this ****!



http://www.rogerballen.com


----------



## kathyt

If this doesn't get you pumped up and ready to dance your a** off then I don't know what will!


----------



## mishele

I just listened to that song again! Thanks a lot. Now I have that in my head.:er:
Oh and cool link!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Kathy this is the shlt...


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> Kathy this is the shlt...


Who doesn't want to get up and jam to this? I mean come on!!!!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

For reasons I cannot explain, I had a Spicegirls song stuck in my head for a whole day last week.  It was terrifying.  Worse yet, there were a lot of nonsensical words in it, so it was a never-ending loops of gibberish in harsh tones.  I have tasted hell ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## mishele

Just for you, babe!! Spice up your life!!


----------



## PhotoWrangler




----------



## PhotoWrangler




----------



## PhotoWrangler

When I die, I want to come back as Boy George in the '80s.


----------



## mishele




----------



## ratssass




----------



## mishele




----------



## IByte

Zombie thread


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> Zombie thread


What you talkin about, boy?!


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> What you talkin about, boy?!



Hey, hey I aint no  pre-pube, and this thread is older than you senior citizen LOL!!


----------



## mishele

This thread is hoppin just about everyday. :greenpbl:


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> This thread is hoppin just about everyday. :greenpbl:
> Video Link: http://youtu.be/diYAc7gB-0A



Yeah between the hours of 10 am- 4:30 after 3:00 pm  dinner AARP.


----------



## mishele




----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> Video Link: http://youtu.be/9YrWsmlJSiw



What, you going to put me the corner for 10 minutes?


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## ffarl

Mountain Twerker - YouTube


----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack




----------



## ffarl

Runnah, for reasons I can't explain, your avatar brings me great comfort.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Runnah, for reasons I can't explain, your avatar brings me great comfort.



Wait until you see my next one, course it might be bannable...


----------



## mishele

Runnah!! If you get the chance today, listen to this whole album! It's awesome. Gonna have to buy it. =)


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Runnah!! If you get the chance today, listen to this whole album! It's awesome. Gonna have to buy it. =)



Already got it.


----------



## mishele

I'm so hooked on everything Avicii!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

I don't even know what to think. I do know that I could "rap" better than Kanye.


----------



## mishele

That is seriously bad!! LOL


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

I like the run to the hills interlude.


----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

"White girls with too much free time, and horrible taste in NFL Teams"


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> "White girls with too much free time, and horrible taste in NFL Teams"



But with nice dumpers.


----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


> I don't even know what to think. I do know that I could "rap" better than Kanye.



  I found this disturbing on a lot of levels.  I thought I was being punk'd for the first couple of minutes.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> I found this disturbing on a lot of levels.  I thought I was being punk'd for the first couple of minutes.



I found there to be a disturbing amount of shadows.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

LOL I'm blasting that over my stereo right now!


----------



## mishele

Sexy...


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Sexy...



Is that your "making whoopie" song?


----------



## runnah

This is mine, except I am doing the dancing.


----------



## mishele

HOT!!!


----------



## GeorgeRush

I live Shakira's dance most of all


----------



## mishele

This is a good Monday morning song...hehe


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Sadly this is considered a classic now.


----------



## mishele

This is a deep song...


----------



## runnah

How about this one! slightly NSFW





ok very NSFW


----------



## mishele

LOL I can't stop watching!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

After party music...


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

I had to watch this twice!! Hot!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Crazy good hook. Beastie boys fans will recognize this.


----------



## runnah

Happy music.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## ffarl

Well I'm glad they made 8 minutes of that.  After five I was still hungry for more!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Let go watch some hockey!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Even better for dancing:


----------



## mishele




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## ratssass

...kundalini,we could definitely hang!!

The Liver is Evil and Must Be Punished. :cheers:


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## ratssass




----------



## ratssass

...no chit!!I saw Rush,Angel,and BeBop Deluxe in '77.....for only $7.50......Dude,you're old........lol.........might even still have the ticket stubb.Wonder if there is anything left in my double albums of value...:scratch:

...I take that back,it was Rush,Angel,Max Webster.......saw Bebop open for Aerosmith in '78-'79 (?)


----------



## kundalini

ratssass said:


> ...no chit!!I saw Rush,Angel,and BeBop Deluxe in '77.....for only $7.50......Dude,you're old........lol.........might even still have the ticket stubb.Wonder if there is anything left in my double albums of value...:scratch:


The only thing left in my double albums are a few stems and seeds.   

Who the hell else knows Budgie?  Winner!


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Little Talks song makes me cry like a *****.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## snerd




----------



## ratssass




----------



## limr

Love this song. Good thing, too, because it's today's earworm.


----------



## runnah

I listen to this every morning.


----------



## runnah

This song makes me want to hug people.


----------



## mishele




----------



## EIngerson

Damn you&#8230;&#8230;:x 


lol


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Her this will make up for it...


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## Rick Waldroup

mishele said:


>



I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for posting this.  This is, without a doubt, the greatest video ever made.

I was thrilled, titillated, and just plain ol' orgasmitroned, all at the same time.  I will forever be in your debt.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## oldhippy

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VYwh02xjKL0


----------



## runnah

Badass lady singer.


----------



## mishele

Throwin it back....


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

A fun video


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

LOL Amazing video!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


>


Good song runnah. Me like.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good song runnah. Me like.
Click to expand...


Pat is rad as hell.


----------



## runnah

My mother's favorite band.


----------



## mishele

OMG!! I miss 2 Live Crew!!! NSFW  So worth a watch!!


----------



## runnah

Breakup music.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## EIngerson




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

One of the best songs.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Might lose some of my masculine credibility on this one.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Love Fleetwood!!


----------



## runnah

Rumors is a great album


----------



## runnah

Pop punk but Hey still a great song.


----------



## Braineack

mishele said:


> Stayin Alive



if you're going to post Bee Gees, post the good stuff:


----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah

Love this song


----------



## runnah

Remember these guys?


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## ffarl

Back to the days of "yes Y'allin"


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Back to the days of "yes Y'allin"



J5 makes Kanye West look like he has a speech disability.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the days of "yes Y'allin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J5 makes Kanye West look like he has a speech disability.
Click to expand...


  Well said, but understated even.  Kanye doesn't need to be compared to anyone for us to know he sucks.


----------



## Braineack

did someone say jackson 5?


----------



## ratssass




----------



## ffarl

Well. that was...Something.


----------



## minicoop1985

No cats, no Der Jackson Funf. Just... awesome.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

That cat video was the most annoying thing I have ever, ever witnessed.  I hate cats.  I hate that video.  I hate the person that made that stupid video.  I am directing evil thoughts towards the cat in that video.

I have a cat story to tell.  I cannot remember, but I may have told the story on this site many years ago.  I may have.  I just can't remember because it brings back painful memories.  It involves a cat taking a dump on the hood of my brand new pickup, warfare, and, eventually, death and the subsequent funeral.

In the meantime....


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

It sure is.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## Rick Waldroup

I saw Buffalo Springfield in 1967- maybe '68?  They were one of the opening acts, along with The Strawberry Alarm Clock, for the Beach Boys.  It was a surreal show.


----------



## runnah

Such a good band.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Sorry mish, it's a 60's & 70's morning.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Rick Waldroup said:


> I saw Buffalo Springfield in 1967- maybe '68?  They were one of the opening acts, along with The Strawberry Alarm Clock, for the Beach Boys.  It was a surreal show.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> Sorry mish, it's a 60's & 70's morning.


Come on...it was a video of Stormtroopers twerking!! That is full of win!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mish, it's a 60's & 70's morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on...it was a video of Stormtroopers twerking!! That is full of win!!
Click to expand...


Well since the movies came out in the 70's I'll allow it.

This time...


----------



## runnah

Since someone derailed the theme I will post this.

Very excited! New Glitch Mob album on it's way.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mish, it's a 60's & 70's morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on...it was a video of Stormtroopers twerking!! That is full of win!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since the movies came out in the 70's I'll allow it.
> 
> This time...
Click to expand...

Thank you, Sir.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Workout music!!! RUNNAH!! Awesome remix!!!


----------



## ffarl




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

For some reason I've heard this song a bunch in the last few weeks.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Hell yeah!!! Turn it up!!


----------



## runnah

That was terrible


----------



## mishele

Bahahaha!


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat

mishele said:


> Hell yeah!!! Turn it up!!



For some reason that reminded me of this music video.


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Rick Waldroup




----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah

Mellow


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

More Mellow


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Been really into TBDM

Pretty Brutal.


----------



## runnah




----------



## kathyt

Is this thread Dance Party or Death Party Runnah?


----------



## ffarl




----------



## kathyt




----------



## mishele




----------



## ranking.f_stop




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## ranking.f_stop

More Ska


----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl




----------



## Braineack

I second the Ska:






but with a punk twist.


I picked something from 1997 on purpose since you posted a sonf from 1979.


----------



## ratssass




----------



## 3Js

Can we dance 60's style? Let's start slow...

[video=dailymotion;xg39c]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg39c_gainsbourg-birkin-je-t-aime-moi-non_news[/video]


----------



## 3Js

or we can go a bit faster...


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## runnah

The first super group.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

This one is for Mish and Robin...


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## ffarl

You ok buddy?


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> You ok buddy?



you missed the connection


----------



## ffarl

I guess so!  Just wanted to make sure you didn't need to talk to someone about your feelings or something.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> I guess so!  Just wanted to make sure you didn't need to talk to someone about your feelings or something.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## 3Js




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

mishele said:


>




No! Bad Mish! Bad!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## runnah

mishele said:


>




I did not realize you were an angst filled 14 year old boy with baggy jeans.


----------



## 3Js




----------



## 3Js




----------



## mishele

runnah, I'm actually crazy into Seether right now!! Listening to Bodies hit the floor on Songza


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah, I'm actually crazy into Seether right now!! Listening to Bodies hit the floor on Songza


----------



## ffarl

Don't know why but I'm really diggin these guys lately:


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Don't know why but I'm really diggin these guys lately:



The lady in the group is crazy hot.


----------



## mishele

No love for Seether?!! WOw! lol
Here just for you...





Are we better now?


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> runnah, I'm actually crazy into Seether right now!! Listening to Bodies hit the floor on Songza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70138
Click to expand...



Blah!! Forget you guys!!


----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why but I'm really diggin these guys lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lady in the group is crazy hot.
Click to expand...


   Thanks God! (or whatever)  I thought I was the only one who thought so!


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Thanks God! (or whatever)  I thought I was the only one who thought so!








I've always had a thing for the skanky trashy hot ladies.


----------



## ffarl

I think that's every guy.  Not all will admit it.


----------



## 3Js

ffarl said:


> I think that's every guy.  Not all will admit it.




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I do, I do. I swear I do.

And I admit it too.


----------



## JacaRanda

Feeling it.


----------



## rexbobcat

runnah said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why but I'm really diggin these guys lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lady in the group is crazy hot.
Click to expand...


I'd like to imagine that in every day living she's one of the most average, ordinary people ever. That would be awesome. lol


----------



## rexbobcat

I just really love this video. 

Almost every hip-hop/RnB video from the 90's and early 00's had a really great aesthetic.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

One of those kind of days


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Screamo!


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## ffarl




----------



## mishele

Friday!!! It's a celebration bitches!!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

Aww yea.  Friday party music time!


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Aww yea.  Friday party music time!
> 
> YouTube Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hykZtBaPKps&feature=kp



I'm so glad I just played that out loud in my office!! Lol


----------



## ffarl

My best to the kiddos.


----------



## mishele

Yeah, I just went there! lol


----------



## mishele

Hammer time!! No wonder this guy went bankrupt!! This video is like 15 minutes long and the music doesn't even start till 8 mintues in! Check those dance moves...sweet!!


----------



## ffarl

Oh, what a horrible mar on the 80's-90's hip hop scene.  Shame on you Hammer.


----------



## mishele

How about a little Bobby Brown?! Again, checkout those moves!!


----------



## ffarl

And shame on you Mishele.


----------



## mishele

You gotta like this or we're not friends anymore. hehe


----------



## mishele

Aww hell yeah!!!


----------



## ffarl

BBD and Rob Base, both pioneers of their craft.  Thumbs up.  Hammer was probably going to community college to be a CPA when the record company designed his "Character".  He was as awkward looking as he sounded trying to rap.


----------



## mishele

Hater! Isn't it time for you to go run or something?


----------



## ffarl

I've got another 30 minutes, and it looks like you need me.  You're drifting back toward the boundaries of good taste.


----------



## mishele

God, you're no fun.


----------



## ffarl

See, you know the difference between right and wrong, yet you chose to walk the line.  That's what's so troublesome about it.  Love me some Tupac.


----------



## mishele

Snoop, snooopy Loop!!


----------



## ffarl

THere ya go.  You're getting it now.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack




----------



## 3Js

mishele said:


> You gotta like this or we're not friends anymore. hehe



We were not friends before so I guess we're not going to be friends now. I hate this kind of cr... music.



Here's music I can dance to:


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

runnah, WTH is a matter with you?! That stuff sucks! I'm banning you from this thread!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah, WTH is a matter with you?! That stuff sucks! I'm banning you from this thread!


----------



## mishele

Wow, you're lucky I like that song! lol


----------



## runnah

I hope Mish doesn't get mad at me


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## mishele

One of my all time favorite bands!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

I am sure mish likes this band


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## Stevepwns

Man, I havent heard Tribe in YEARS!


----------



## runnah

dope beats


----------



## runnah

Stevepwns said:


> Man, I havent heard Tribe in YEARS!








so good


----------



## Stevepwns

runnah said:


> Stevepwns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I havent heard Tribe in YEARS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so good
Click to expand...



One of the few bands this Metal head / country lovin Redneck likes, that are not in said genres.


----------



## runnah

Low end theory is probably one of the best rap albums ever.


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat

[video=vimeo;34831455]http://vimeo.com/34831455[/video]


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## runnah

It's like a time capsule.


----------



## ffarl

rexbobcat said:


> [video=vimeo;34831455]http://vimeo.com/34831455[/video]



  THis girls husband is the best songwriter I currently know of.


----------



## rexbobcat

ffarl said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> [video=vimeo;34831455]http://vimeo.com/34831455[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis girls husband is the best songwriter I currently know of.
Click to expand...


They're probably two of the most talented local musicians we have in Lubbock. Her voice makes it sound so effortless.


----------



## ffarl

Yea, she has a killer voice.  My band used to play a bit in Lubbock.  Didn't realize anyone lived there.


----------



## mishele

Yeah, I posted this! Get over it! lol


----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

Ah crap.  Mish is on another "Lady" gaga kick.


----------



## mishele

Aaron, at least I'm not posting death rock today! hehe


----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

I'd rather hear death rock than that crappy pseudo-metal you post sometimes!


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> I'd rather hear death rock than that crappy pseudo-metal you post sometimes!


Oh stop being a music snob!! Here this is for you...


----------



## ffarl

Ugh.  Such Disappoint.


----------



## runnah

I always laugh thinking about Trey Parker doing the VO in the studio.


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Ugh.  Such Disappoint.



 What are you talking about you're from Texas! You should be loving that s***! I know you're wearing cowboy boots right now.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> I'd rather hear death rock than that crappy pseudo-metal you post sometimes!



Death Rock





Not really my cup of tea


----------



## runnah

Not death rock


----------



## runnah

View attachment 71463

For those who care.

And yes there will be a test.


----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.  Such Disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about you're from Texas! You should be loving that s***! I know you're wearing cowboy boots right now.
Click to expand...


   A:   I am not "From" Texas, I am from Detroit.
   B:   THAT is not country music.  That is keywords sang over a criminally simple chord progression for the purpose of making money.
   C:   I do not own cowboy boots, but I'm not entirely opposed to the idea.


----------



## runnah

Hey country music is pretty sweet if you get away from the mainstream crap. 

Well when you do it actually becomes pretty blurry between blues and rock.

My favorite "country" band.


----------



## runnah

Bonus points for those who know the original.


----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


> Hey country music is pretty sweet if you get away from the mainstream crap.
> 
> Well when you do it actually becomes pretty blurry between blues and rock.
> 
> My favorite "country" band.



   Well, I don't know what that is exactly, but I like it a lot.  Reminds me a bit of Drive by Truckers.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Well, I don't know what that is exactly, but I like it a lot.  Reminds me a bit of Drive by Truckers.



Yeah you hear a lot of the Tenneesee/Kentucky sound. Guy has a killer voice.


----------



## ffarl

Also:  Mish, my mom wants to talk to you about your avatar...


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Also: Mish, my mom wants to talk to you about your avatar...


Oh?! She wants to "talk" again so soon?! lol


----------



## ffarl

Oh wow.  That's just a whole other level right there!


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Oh wow.  That's just a whole other level right there!



Last time I "talked" with mish I spoke funny for the rest of the week.


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Oh wow. That's just a whole other level right there!


You set me up for that...how was I to resist?!!


----------



## rexbobcat

wut


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

BTW, I'm seeing Seether May 13th!! lol


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

She drinks her pee.


----------



## runnah

Probably my new favorite EDM "group".


----------



## runnah

And to show how silly "live" dj shows are.


----------



## mishele

I love that the chick gives a guy a hi-5 for grabbing her tit! lol I'll have to listen to the whole thing later but I love this kind of music!! One of these concerts gotta be out of control...lol


----------



## ffarl

Some good ol' dirty rock n roll!


----------



## rexbobcat

runnah said:


>



This is played on the radio. It is considered by radio DJs to be a legit song that people WANT to listen to. Hmm....


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Some good ol' dirty rock n roll!




That wasn't very dirty.


----------



## runnah




----------



## rexbobcat

I'm not really one to enjoy most EDM but I like this guy. I don't think this is wholly dance music. I think it might be some other genre....but whatever.

I might have posted it before as well. lol


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## runnah

How about some thrash?


----------



## ffarl

Those dudes ^ didn't get hugged enough as kids.

 Edit:  Intended at Mishele's "Musical" contribution.


----------



## mishele

Lol Now you guys start playing and I have to work! Grrrrr!


----------



## ffarl

Up early causing trouble?


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Those dudes ^ didn't get hugged enough as kids.
> 
> Edit:  Intended at Mishele's "Musical" contribution.



You sound just like them. Lol
Do you need a hug?


----------



## ffarl

If I sound like that, I quit!  But yes, I do need a hug.  An adult hug.


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> If I sound like that, I quit!  But yes, I do need a hug.  An adult hug.



Hehe I was kidding.

Runnah, ffarl needs a hug! Gitty up!


----------



## ffarl

At this point, I'll try anything.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> At this point, I'll try anything.



It will be a surprise and likely come from behind.

It's less of a hug and more of an assault.


----------



## ffarl

That kind of thing is like broccoli.  If you had it forced on you as a kid, you probably won't like it as an adult.


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> That kind of thing is like broccoli.  If you had it forced on you as a kid, you probably won't like it as an adult.



Forced from behind assault?!


----------



## ffarl

Exactly.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Let's slow it down.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Braineack




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


>



   I haven't had nearly enough of whatever sort of drug I would need to get into that this morning!


----------



## ffarl

Kind of reminds me of this though:


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## rexbobcat

This is a thing that exists.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele

^^^^^ DAMN!! I missed the dirty afternoon dance party!! You missed this one!

runnah and Ffarl!!! Good morning!!


----------



## mishele

I'm going to bust that Pvssy open...lol Best lyrics ever!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

pixmedic said:


>



Some fine chicks in that vid.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## ffarl

Holy hell y'all got out of hand for a while there!  Thanks Runnah for bringing it back around.


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Holy hell y'all got out of hand for a while there!  Thanks Runnah for bringing it back around.



Blah!
Hey, did you start watching GoT yet?!!


----------



## ffarl

Nope. Still haven't finished LOST!


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Nope. Still haven't finished LOST!



Wth is wrong with you? Lol You can't have more than 4 episodes left! You need to see Jack kill Kate!!


----------



## ffarl

Lol, that's probably about right.  Four or Six.  I watched one last night.  It's getting pretty insane.


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Lol, that's probably about right.  Four or Six.  I watched one last night.  It's getting pretty insane.



Getting?! The whole thing is insane. Can you please finish the damn thing already! I'm bored lying to you about it. Hehe


----------



## ffarl

I've got a light weekend.  We'll see.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

Why are you waking up so angry Mishele?


----------



## mishele

It's good workout music...kickin a$$!! Gets me pumped up!
What's your run playlist?


----------



## ffarl

I don't really have one.  I put it on shuffle and skip anything that doesn't work, but I'm all over the place.  Sometimes it's classical (so I can think) and sometimes it's Rage Against the Machine.


----------



## mishele

Running to classical?! lol 
See, you have some angry liberal music you run to!  hehe
I'm usually swearing t the tv during my workouts, so the music fits. 
BTW, it's about time you got to work.


----------



## ffarl

I got to work early this morning.  We picked up a new forum yesterday that is consuming my attentions.


----------



## mishele

Explains why you've been so quiet!


----------



## ffarl

Yea, I know.  I need to get back to harassing you.


----------



## mishele

You need to do this...hehe


----------



## ffarl

If that's what you're doing, I'm in.  Your abs are really coming along, if your avatar is to be believed!


----------



## runnah

Love the avatar Mish!


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> If that's what you're doing, I'm in.  Your abs are really coming along, if your avatar is to be believed!



Don't be silly, I'm not that tan. Hehe


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you're doing, I'm in.  Your abs are really coming along, if your avatar is to be believed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly, I'm not that tan. Hehe
Click to expand...


Plus there is no bulge.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> Plus there is no bulge.



Hehe Damn! You just ruined it!


----------



## ffarl

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus there is no bulge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe Damn! You just ruined it!
Click to expand...



Ruined or made better?


----------



## mishele

Twisted...hot!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## ffarl




----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## ffarl




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## limr




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## mishele




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## runnah

Wu-tang is so good


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## limr

Have I posted this already? Oh well. It's a Rob Zombie kind of a day so I don't give four flying ***** if I did, I'm posting it again!


----------



## limr

And it's Bowie to end the day.

(I know it's the "new" version, but c'mon. It's David Bowie vogueing and that is just awesome, I don't care who y'are.)


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## limr




----------



## kundalini

limr said:


> And it's Bowie to end the day.


I was about to post the very same song.  I was watching a movie earlier tonight and Let's Dance was in the soundtrack.  So, WTF........


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> enjoy the HDR video.



argggg!


----------



## Braineack

you're too fast for my edit.


----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah




----------



## kundalini

I was listening to the album earlier today and this thread is on the first page, so Mish, listen well.


----------



## Braineack

You're welcome:







probably one the better music videos out there as of late.


----------



## runnah




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

mishele said:


>



Repost!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Not sure what to say...


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

I love Karen O


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

*PAGE 69!!!* WOOT!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## snowbear

Starts at about 00:38


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Now I want to watch Karate Kid!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Now I want to watch Karate Kid!



Damn right you do, at least one a month.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

ha I had such a crush on Helen Slater!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Such a good riff


----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


>



    Well, that was...Entertaining.


----------



## runnah

*VERY NSFW, NO NUDITY BUT DAMN CLOSE.*


----------



## mishele

Ffarl, are you at work already? Man, you're a suck up!!


----------



## rexbobcat

runnah said:


> *VERY NSFW, NO NUDITY BUT DAMN CLOSE.*



You're gonna get me fired. XD 

This has mesmerized me and now I have to watch the whole thing.


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


> *VERY NSFW, NO NUDITY BUT DAMN CLOSE.*



   This sort of thing is encouraged and rewarded at my work.  If anything, the lack of nudity will get me a stern talking to.


----------



## rexbobcat

ffarl said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VERY NSFW, NO NUDITY BUT DAMN CLOSE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sort of thing is encouraged and rewarded at my work.  If anything, the lack of nudity will get me a stern talking to.
Click to expand...


I want to know how the casting call went for this video. "Seeking female models to shake their breasts for a music video. That is all."


----------



## ffarl

I'm sure it was a craigslist casting call.


  This is what my boss sent back as a reply:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rba9Z0CcWwQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rexbobcat

ffarl said:


> I'm sure it was a craigslist casting call.
> 
> 
> This is what my boss sent back as a reply:


----------



## ffarl

Lol.  That's awesome!


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

This music makes me want to siege something.


----------



## limr

And in a screeching change of direction...

Gene Kelly and Frank Sinatra :heart:


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

I think I am dumber from having watched that.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

One of my favorite bands.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Super good song


----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> One of my favorite bands.




I'm seeing Pennywise in three weeks along with the Vandals, Bad Religion, and The Offspring.  They are playing in Balt. you should do it too.

Im excited to see them since Jim Lindberg is back in the lineup.  Hopefully drunk Fletcher doesn't piss him off again...


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## Mashburn




----------



## Mashburn




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Listen!!


----------



## runnah

lol!


----------



## Mashburn




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Braineack

music today is such trash.

there's


----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

True story:  I saw Maroon 5 the summer that their first album came out.  They opened for John Mayer and somebody else I think.  They played their asses off.  They played rock n roll with real instruments.  It was a different time.


----------



## rexbobcat

ffarl said:


> True story:  I saw Maroon 5 the summer that their first album came out.  They opened for John Mayer and somebody else I think.  They played their asses off.  They played rock n roll with real instruments.  It was a different time.



So they actually used to be a band and not just Adam Levine featuring ???????, ?????, ?????, and ?????????


----------



## rexbobcat

Braineack said:


> music today is such trash.
> 
> there's



You take that back. Music today is amazing.


----------



## ffarl

It's true.  And Adam sat down and played the piano the whole time like a god dang musician, instead of a model.  I've never seen a better example of fame wrecking a band.


----------



## rexbobcat

ffarl said:


> It's true.  And Adam sat down and played the piano the whole time like a god dang musician, instead of a model.  I've never seen a better example of fame wrecking a band.








I feel like this song/album was the last of the Maroon 5-as-a-band-of-musicians era. After this they (Adam) kind of blew up so quickly and huge that it became easier just to get others to play the instruments or use computers to produce the sounds. Also, sex. Sex sells. Adam sells.

I also think it was the song that put them over the top because I don't recall hearing about them at all until this song came out when I was in 6th grade and every radio station, person, and dog was listening to it.


----------



## rexbobcat

Meh, maybe this song. After 2007 their music changed entirely and they became less of a band more of a platform for Adam Levine to show how sexy he is.


----------



## ffarl

Holy Crap I feel old now.  I was out of college and maybe already one wife down when I heard of them first.


----------



## rexbobcat

Also remember that one woman with the smashing voice whose career never took off?


----------



## Braineack

she sounds like ME singing... smashing is fitting.


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Holy Crap I feel old now.  I was out of college and maybe already one wife down when I heard of them first.



You are old, my friend. 
And I'm confused...Adam has a band?!!


----------



## rexbobcat

ffarl said:


> Holy Crap I feel old now.  I was out of college and maybe already one wife down when I heard of them first.



Children born in the year 2000 will be getting their learner's permits next year. Even as someone who isn't that old, that makes me feel old.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## rexbobcat

Braineack said:


> she sounds like ME singing... smashing is fitting.



Kind of reminds me of a softer version of Evanescence (from when I went through my goth/punk/metal fusion phase.)


----------



## rexbobcat

And this is back from when I was going through my hoodrat phase.


----------



## rexbobcat

For when you're sick.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Favorite Petty song


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

runnah said:


>


Love this song!!! hehe


----------



## Braineack

i wear a tom petty shirt to work out in.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Sucker for folksy music.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Just for you runnah!!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## ffarl

I got to see Ray Wylie Hubbard on Saturday night.  I think he pretty much changed my attitude toward music altogether.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele

One of my all time favorite bands!!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Alright, I'm done...hehe


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## kundalini

Keep watching this one Mish.......


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Braineack

that has seriously got to be some of the least sexy, non-fluid, emotionless dancing I've ever seen.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini

Some NOLA funk.....


----------



## kundalini




----------



## mishele

RUNNAH!!! This band reminds me of Clutch!!! Lookie, lookie!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


>



If I could ban you for posting Ska I would.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> If I could ban you for posting Ska I would.



It's hardly ska ska.

if you want ska:


----------



## rexbobcat

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I could ban you for posting Ska I would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hardly ska ska.
> 
> if you want ska:
Click to expand...


----------



## rexbobcat

For some reason the only ska songs I like are covers of other non-ska songs. 80's songs seem to work best.


----------



## Braineack

like this:


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack

should have posted this reel big fish cover:







I'm pretty sure I'm forgetting a bunch, I know more punk covers than ska covers.


----------



## rexbobcat

Braineack said:


>



Oh god I forgot about this cover.


----------



## rexbobcat

From the movie Scott Pilgrim vs. The World (amazing movie btw if you like video games). But it might just be because I like Brie Larson lol


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Braineack

rexbobcat said:


> From the movie Scott Pilgrim vs. The World (amazing movie btw if you like video games). But it might just be because I like Brie Larson lol




I like music made for movies:


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat

Braineack said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the movie Scott Pilgrim vs. The World (amazing movie btw if you like video games). But it might just be because I like Brie Larson lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like music made for movies:
Click to expand...


Me too haha. I just posted another one.


----------



## rexbobcat

Sucker Punch is so underrated.


----------



## Braineack

I absolutely love this song.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## rexbobcat

There's an English version but I like the music video to this and it's only in Japanese.


----------



## Braineack

i dont think this song ever made it onto any of their albums, but it was in I know what you did last summer (not made for). 






it's actually one of my favorite bosstones songs.


----------



## Braineack

that reminds me--they did an 80s cover song


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## runnah




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat

Aqua is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## mishele

HAhaha!! Guilty pleasure Friday!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Love this...don't judge!!


----------



## Braineack

rexbobcat said:


> Aqua is my guilty pleasure.




more into aquaBATS:






take notice traver barker was the drummer before he went to blink 182.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctum0nNc08g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctum0nNc08g&feature=youtu.be



Do I need to teach you how to embed a video?


----------



## ffarl

Dang, I guess so!


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele

Guilty...


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Oh the memories that go with this song...hehe


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

LOL


----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


> LOL



   I had almost forgotten that this happened.  I'm embarrassed to be part of the race that committed this atrocity.


----------



## mishele

Fo realz!! Horrible stuff right there!!


----------



## mishele

We need to follow that up with this...


----------



## rexbobcat

We need to balance out that....music video...with some good hip hop.

It's Friday errbody get your freak on.


----------



## mishele

Missy is Effing amazing...hehe


----------



## mishele




----------



## rexbobcat

That Japanese rap tho.


----------



## rexbobcat

Someone give these girls an award.


----------



## ffarl

Where my old people at?


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


>



   Good god those dudes are ugly, but they sure can rock!


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


>



   The release of this song was really when I started to realize that music, and society in general were headed full speed into the toilet.


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> The release of this song was really when I started to realize that music, and society in general were headed full speed into the toilet.



Lol Fvcking snot.  Missy kicks ass!!
Go listen to some Tom Petty. Hehe


----------



## Braineack

mishele said:


> Lol Fvcking snot.


snot was great.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

For some reason I am posting music my mother likes.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Remember, there was a time in America where Billy Joel was considered "sexy". Let us never forget.


----------



## Braineack

i dont like this, but i figured some of you jerks here might


----------



## ffarl

Braineack said:


> i dont like this, but i figured some of you jerks here might



   She was attractive until she started "Singing".


----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

runnah and Ffarl this is for you...


----------



## ffarl

I do not hate this.  Good guitar tones, and the singer isn't whining about how his dad didn't love him enough (as far as I can tell).  Could be worse for sure.


----------



## ffarl

I may have shared this on in the other thread.  Great song.  Great band.


----------



## ffarl

And while were at it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5dQOYe6yRY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> I do not hate this.  Good guitar tones, and the singer isn't whining about how his dad didn't love him enough (as far as I can tell).  Could be worse for sure.


Wow! I thought you would straight up hate that! I must be rubbing off on you.


----------



## runnah

A bit of psyc rock.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

They weren't actually half back back in the day.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> They weren't actually half back back in the day.



agreed, once they added fergie to the group it went downhill.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele

Yeah, I'm double posting this. lol


----------



## rexbobcat

mishele said:


> Yeah, I'm double posting this. lol



omg the Mars Attacks! cosplay, so awesome. Damn I wanted to go so badly this year.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Josh66

My wife hates her, but I can't get enough.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

I normally don't like Eminem but I really like the old school feel to this.


----------



## Braineack

saw NIN the other day for the first time--put on a good show


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Yeah, I'm double posting this. lol



I do enjoy the ladies. I didn't recognize 90% of the costumes.


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## limr

HA! Haven't thought of this song in years!


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> HA! Haven't thought of this song in years!



WTH?! He doesn't need to find it! He doesn't deserve one! Losing it like that all the time!! So irresponsible!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Haha I've seen that before! Good stuff!!


----------



## runnah

Good grief! I actually wanted to be Drake for a moment.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> :notalent:
> 
> Good grief! I actually wanted to be Drake for a moment.



no.


----------



## Yemme

runnah said:


> Good grief! I actually wanted to be Drake for a moment.




:lmao:  I can't stop laughing... Oh god... Everyone's wondering if Drakes still alive! :lmao:


----------



## Yemme




----------



## runnah

Lol makes me want to put on some jnco's and rave.


----------



## runnah

Get the blood flowing this morning...


----------



## mishele

I'll rave with you!!!! Get the glow sticks out!! (I used to have this CD...best techno CD EVER!!!)


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

I raise you


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

I apparently like areobic class music.


----------



## mishele

I may have to get a copy of that CD again...lol


----------



## mishele

You gotta know this one....


----------



## runnah

Sorry no, now you got me thinking of hockey.


----------



## mishele

I'm thinking you're too young for all these rave songs...hehe Did you ever go to an actual rave?


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> I'm thinking you're too young for all these rave songs...hehe Did you ever go to an actual rave?



We didn't have too many raves in Vermont. Closer to this...


----------



## runnah

I saw these guys more times than I care to admit.


----------



## mishele

One of my all time favorites!! Listen!!


----------



## runnah

I have heard that one. You have to remember you have what, 20 years on me?


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> I have heard that one. You have to remember you have what, 20 years on me?


FVcker!! lol


----------



## Braineack

I'm going topical.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele

Here young man, you should know this one...


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

I may or may not have had that hair cut when I was younger.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Picture or it didn't happen.


runnah said:


> I may or may not have had that hair cut when I was younger.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Picture or it didn't happen.



Lol I'd have to go through albums and scan it.


----------



## runnah

I think i need help, I am starting to really like Neil Diamond.


----------



## runnah

My Favorite.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## TheLost




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

90's overload!!!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

This means war!! It's gonna get ugly up in here if your keep "Disagreeing" with my posts!! LOL


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

mishele said:


>



Good lord, how many ladies have been grinded with to this song!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

LOL This is a lost gem!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Braineack




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## runnah




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

You're in a mellow mood today huh?


----------



## mishele




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## mishele




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Mandya

lol, your videos are awesome, I have to stand up and shake my body ... lol


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snerd




----------



## runnah




----------



## snerd

I love that one by Enya!!


----------



## runnah

snerd said:


> I love that one by Enya!!



It makes me sad...


----------



## runnah

This is just terrible...


----------



## rexbobcat

A masterpiece of our time.


----------



## snowbear

Apologies in advance (but I gotta do it!)


----------



## runnah

Move *****! Get out da way!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## runnah

Some boobies with pasties so be careful. I am in love with Yolandi Visser.


----------



## rexbobcat

runnah said:


> Some boobies with pasties so be careful. I am in love with Yolandi Visser.



Bro, like, you're my bro and all but....bro...You have to let her go. She doesn't even know you exist bro.


----------



## rexbobcat

It's finally past Thanksgiving so I have no shame in playing this every time I get in the car


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


>



 I watched  more of that than I care to admit.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched  more of that than I care to admit.
Click to expand...


Not bad eh? Got a good hook.


----------



## runnah

Probably my favorite Hendrix song.


----------



## ffarl

The vocal harmonies really set it apart.


----------



## runnah

I've been really into Diplo lately.


----------



## runnah

And Ensiferum...


----------



## runnah

and Tyr for some reason, good vocals.


----------



## runnah

And Katy Perry.


----------



## snerd

Slow Dance....................







The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.
It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you.
And I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you.

No, I don't want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I don't want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you (This world is only gonna break your heart)

What a wicked game to play, to make me feel this way.
What a wicked thing to do, to let me dream of you.
What a wicked thing to say, you never felt this way.
What a wicked thing to do, to make me dream of you and,

I want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you.

The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.
It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you.
And I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you,

No, I want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I... (This world is only gonna break your heart)
(This world is only gonna break your heart)

Nobody loves no one.


----------



## rexbobcat

I've been really into shallow dance music that makes me feel good.


----------



## rexbobcat

Am I tripping hard right now, or is this pretty damn good?


----------



## Forkie

Loving this new up and coming French band at the moment.  I'm also a little biased because a very good friend of mine made the video over a very debauched weekend in London!


----------



## rexbobcat

I'm so glad that 80's style pop-rock is becoming popular again. So very glad.


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Rick50

Those were good Rex!


----------



## rexbobcat

Thanks! I've been trying to find new music to enjoy.


----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular

Like getting high on Robitussin, but without all the vomit.


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat

A really cool music video using projections.


----------



## kundalini

Am I in the right place?


----------



## kundalini

Or is it the wrong time?


----------



## ffarl

...And we're back!


----------

